# Phobya TPC 4x Fan- or Pump-Controller



## AquaHero@AT (22. April 2013)

Mit dieser Produkterweiterung springt Phobya in eine Lücke: eine einfache und unkomplizierte Lösung, Lüfter und Pumpe gleichzeitig zu steuern, ohne viel Aufwand und Geld. 

Dank der großzügigen 30W pro Kanal können mehrere Lüfter über ein Y-Kabel gleichzeitig an einem Kanal angeschlossen und gesteuert werden und parallel auch noch eine Pumpe, die nach Wunsch zwischen 6-12V laufen soll. Ebenfalls werden Temperaturwerte im Display angezeigt und ein zusätzliches, akustisches Signal gibt deutlich zu verstehen, ob irgend eine Quelle Störungen aufweist. 

Passend in jeden 5,25" Laufwerkschacht. 

Hier findet ihr alle genauen Details zu der neuen Lüfter - und Pumpensteuerung von Phobya.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (17. August 2013)

Heyho,

Kann man auch Wassertemperaturmesser anschließen.  Die haben doch auch nen 10kohm widerstand oder? Wenn ich eine Aquastream Xt anschließe und die auf 6V laufen lasse, auf wie viel umdrehungen läuft die dann? Und zeigt die Steuerung und die Aquasuite auch die richten Umdrehungen an?


----------



## AquaHero@AT (19. August 2013)

Hallo,
richtig, in dieser Hinsicht können auch alternative Sensoren angeschlossen werden und ja, die Drehzahl wird ausgelesen, zumindest bei der TPC Steuerung. Bei dem aquaero sollte dies aber genauso funktionieren.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (19. August 2013)

Hey,

Vielen Dank für ihre Hilfe


----------



## uss-voyager (5. Juni 2014)

Ich habe diese Lüftersteuerung seit ein paar Tagen und habe ein seltsames Phänomen. An der Lüftersteuerung hängen vier Lüfter und drei Temperatursensoren. Wenn die Lüfter aus sind habe ich konstante Temperaturen bzw. springen die Temperaturen nur um 0.1 grad hin und her. Sobald die Lüfter gedrosselt laufen habe ich ständige Temperatursprünge von bis zu 2 grad somit ist ein genaues ablesen der Temperaturen nicht mehr möglich. Wenn die Lüfter nicht mehr gedrosselt laufen sondern auf höchste stufe habe ich wieder konstante Temperaturen bzw nur 0,1 grad Sprünge wie als wenn die Lüfter aus sind.
Also wenn ich genaue Temperaturen will entweder Lüfter aus oder auf volle Leistung.


----------



## AquaHero@AT (6. Juni 2014)

Ist dies von Beginn an so gewesen oder gab es eine Änderung in der ltzten Zeit?


----------



## uss-voyager (7. Juni 2014)

Von Anfang an. Hab die ja auch erst seit drei Tagen.


----------

